# weight loss done cheap (relatively) pics



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

well, ive managed to shave somewhere in the range of 1.75-2.75 lbs off my bike for right around $400. i got a bunch of things free or for next to nothing from teammates, friends, or family.

the bike is a lemond tourmalet, which started off somewhere around 21lbs ride ready (with pedals, cages, etc). a list of upgrades and the original part.

bontrager race lux --> selle italia slr xp 
bontrager select os handlebar --> ritchey wcs ergobends 26.0mm
bontrager select os stem --> ritchey wcs 6degree stem 26.0mmX100mm
shimano spd pedals --> look keo sprint
shimano 105 12-25 cassette (still used for training wheelset and also in climbing heavy races) --> shimano ultegra 11-23 cassette
bontrager race lite tires w/ bontrager tubes --> michelin pro2race service course tires w/ michelin a1 ultralight butyl tubes
bontrager select wheelset --> neuvation r28sl2 wheelset
the rest of the bike is stock (2006 model)

i dont have access to a scale, but before the new wheels the bike weighed about 19-19.5 or thereabouts (i had acess to a nice digi. scale) so id figure somewhere in the low to mid 18lbs. 

i would like to get it under 18lbs. i know the easiest way would be to upgrade more drivetrain components, but i dont want to do that untill they wear out. the chain needs to be replaced soon but thats minor. ultegra shifters, deraillers and a new crankset would probably get me there, but thats all really expensive. i would also like to get a new seatpost, but am going to wait to get a fitting done in the spring or summer, and will most likely get one then. any other tips on shaving some weight from the bike (dont tell me to lose weight, im 119.25 lbs as of this morning, 5' 8.5") i just want it under 18 lbs for personal reasons. 

and now for the pics (i know the red bar tape doesnt match the blue tires, over the winter im gonna re-do the cables and housing, and at the time also put on some light blue bar tape) also any other comments/critques welcome. thanks


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow! I bought a new Bottechia that started about the same weight and mangaed to shaved over 4 pounds for 400 bucks.

Amercan Classic Sprint 350's- 259 Euro
EC90 Fork - 100 bux
1980's Galli crank & Phil BB - had laying around
I jusy got done doing the mods and it makes a huge difference!


----------

